

Does a Connecticut shed hold the secrets of the Gardner heist? - Thevet
http://www.bostonglobe.com/magazine/2015/03/11/does-connecticut-shed-hold-secrets-gardner-heist/LHOwffI4jrOegKupbLdHwJ/story.html

======
lostlogin
What's that law of headlines?

------
cpr
Right, tl;dr: No.

